# The Corah St Margaret's Works Leicester 2011



## MD (Mar 14, 2011)

The company was founded by Nathaniel Corah, who first produced garments on a knitting frame on his farm. His grandson, Edwin Corah, chose this site for his factory, by the side of the canal. In fact, it was the first factory in Leicester to be built and designed for steam operation, around a central beam engine.

In 1865 Edwin Corah laid the foundation stone of Corah's St Margaret's works. The factory was the largest in Leicester at the time, with around a thousand people employed at the site. The site's 50 horsepower steam engine powered 50 rotary machines, 47 circulars, and 77 sewing machines. The factory also used 28 hand frames for high quality products.

St Margaret's works allowed the company to move from domestic to factory-based production. In 1855 the company had over 2,000 domestic workers and around 20 factory employees. By 1886 all of the company's employees were factory based. Improvements in technology allowed the company to maintain its output levels and cut its workforce...

St Margaret was a shepherdess, a most appropriate emblem for a major textile manufacturer. 

St Margaret - the oldest registered trademark in Britain
One of Corah’s former apprentices, in their Engine House, a certain Mr Curry, used his skills in welding learned at Corahs, to set up a bicycle manufacturing business in a shop near the Clock tower. This was the first shop in a business that was to become the Dixons-Currys electrical retail giant of today. Descendants of the first Mr Curry still live in the city.
thats a little of the history out of the way, this place has eluded us for what seems like forever with little parts opening up just to give you a teaser, before they are locked down again  
myself and Goldie finally managed to crack the original factory here are some of my shots i took over 200!! 




main by Mattdonut, on Flickr 




arches by Mattdonut, on Flickr




stairs by Mattdonut, on Flickr




window by Mattdonut, on Flickr




corah by Mattdonut, on Flickr




walkway by Mattdonut, on Flickr




cobwebs by Mattdonut, on Flickr




arch2 by Mattdonut, on Flickr




greendoor by Mattdonut, on Flickr



some more shots on Flickr 


http://www.flickr.com/photos/mattdonut/sets/72157626133573031/

i think thats enough for now 
​


----------



## Goldie87 (Mar 14, 2011)

Was great to finally get in some more of this place. A few of my pics, not brilliant as I only had my phone!


----------



## Krypton (Mar 14, 2011)

Looks like theres a lot of decent stuff left


----------



## losttom (Mar 14, 2011)

Nice one lads


----------



## Goldie87 (Mar 14, 2011)

Krypton said:


> Looks like theres a lot of decent stuff left



Loads of keys there!


----------



## BahrainPete (Mar 14, 2011)

Very interesting and in particular with the remaining items still there. Well done...


----------



## Scaramanger (Mar 14, 2011)

well done on the infiltration.. 

Looks like it's been empty for a while...


----------



## DJhooker (Mar 23, 2011)

looks fairly un-chavved! if its st margarets area no saying how much longer it'll be there though, lots of regeneration going on in that area it seems.


----------



## vwdirtboy (Mar 23, 2011)

shot four... nice


----------



## MD (Mar 24, 2011)

114 072 22 said:


> well done on the infiltration..
> 
> Looks like it's been empty for a while...


some parts closed last year some early 90,s


DJhooker said:


> looks fairly un-chavved! if its st margarets area no saying how much longer it'll be there though, lots of regeneration going on in that area it seems.


do you mean St Matthews? 


vwdirtboy said:


> shot four... nice



cheers


----------



## MD (Mar 28, 2011)

so we decided to go for another look call it tidying up loose ends 

these look like they hadnt been used for 10+ years 



toilets by M D Allen, on Flickr

more peeling paint 



fire door by M D Allen, on Flickr

The transport department 



transport by M D Allen, on Flickr


The walkway 



walkway by M D Allen, on Flickr

The roof 



corah rust in peace by M D Allen, on Flickr

some more on flickr


----------



## King Al (Mar 28, 2011)

Great pics guys! like those toilets, its good to to see it in natural decay as opposed to chaved


----------



## Goldie87 (Mar 29, 2011)

Few more from me, again apologies for the quality as taken on a compact and camera phone!


----------

